# FNRttCers - please take a look at this



## dellzeqq (11 Sep 2009)

_I'm going to erase this post tomorrow evening, but, in the mean time, I'd appreciate your thoughts...........the formatting is went a bit suss when I pasted it in here, but you get the drift........_


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Sep 2009)

Ok, so FGSS got denied access. Is there any suggestion that FNRTTC will be treated similarly? The tone in the following paragraph suggests this is the case. 


> I cannot see why the Friday Night Ride to the Coast should be denied access to Gatwick. If we have to, we’ll find an alternative stopping off point, but, to be honest, the only loss would be to the franchisees at the airport, and the reputation of BAA, which, as you know, undertook to encourage sustainable transport when gaining consent for a greater number of passengers. The FNRttCers behave considerately, and don’t represent a security risk. If security is the concern then I’d have thought it does no harm to have a bunch of people who are fairly alert (Mr. AsleepontheCashMachine aside) in the airport at a time when most of the occupants are pretty dozy. If you harbour anxieties about our visiting the airport, might I suggest that you let me know what those anxieties are as soon as you can – and if you can find out why the London Fixed Gear and Single Speed Club was denied access, that will enable us to avoid a repetition.


It might be worth altering the section above to reflect the "we hope we won't be, but if we were to be denied access" flavour.

This bit:


> We used to stop at a friends house




Needs an apostrophe.


This bit rambles slightly:



> My point is that we want to get in to Gatwick at about 2.45 and leave at about 3.45 and if the number of riders registered for the ride is so great that it makes a mess of our schedule we’ll go elsewhere.




Surely your point is we want to get access to Gatwick and know beforehand if it's going to be denied to us. 



Hope this has been constructive, but it's a slightly rushed response.


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Sep 2009)

Seems good to me.

We dont want to be refused entry on a cold morning in need of refreshments so I see the point.


----------



## cheadle hulme (11 Sep 2009)

I don't ride the ride, but he may be a busy man? 

Couple of paragraphs of editing wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## CopperBrompton (11 Sep 2009)

I'd say it's a VERY long way in before you get to the point, and if I were him I'd probably have stopped reading before then.

I'd open much more along the lines of:

Dear Mr Turner,

I organise an overnight club bicycle ride, and we stop for refreshments at the Costa Coffee at Gatwick.

I was concerned to hear that another cycling club was recently refused access to the airport, and just wanted to ensure that there will be no such issue when we arrive in the early hours of 28th November?

(Then go into the background and reassurances)


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Sep 2009)

I'd agree with Ben's comments. Have the opening comments as he put them, then a couple of further paragraphs of background (but no more), to show they're an official, long running ride which hasn't had any problems in the past. 


(I go into M&S rather than Costa Coffee!)


----------



## Aperitif (11 Sep 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> I'd agree with Ben's comments. Have the opening comments as he put them, then a couple of further paragraphs of background (but no more), to show they're an official, long running ride which hasn't had any problems in the past.
> 
> 
> *(I go into M&S rather than Costa Coffee!)*



Why is that Adam - so you can take it back if it isn't the right size? 

Agree - but I fail to see how a cultured BAA executive could possibly miss the chance of a Gatwick photocall with the airport duty photographer + Simon + assorted hoi-polloi - all under the umbrella of 'BAA supports sustainability' etc...

Anyway, I want my coffee, so "Turner. Blind eye" yeh?


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Sep 2009)

I'm an XL man myself. 

Anyway, regardless of what the man from BAA might or might not say, just make sure we have the mysterious Pavel with us, photographing our every move, so that if we're met with a roadblock and machine-gun barricades, that will give us the best sort of photo opportunity.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Sep 2009)

this chap, Turner, is, apparently, the man to get us out of our problem - so he needs as much as possible at his disposal. A couple of paragraphs won't do it. We have to hit the bell marked 'sustainable' because they, BAA, have ****ed up. (Interestingly the carbon emissions generated by passengers travelling to the airport are greater than those generated by the flights they catch...). And he won't stop reading it - he knows this is coming.

Point taken about apostrophe in friend's. And that para does ramble a bit.

I know what happened between the LFGSS and the police, indeed I know more than Oliver S, and I'm not telling you....you'll have to ask me on the next FNRttC. Suffice to say, there's a lot of ambition in the fuzz, and pushing it to BAA gets by the ego thing.

The Guardian thing is a kind of threat - is it coming across as that?

Actually, I'm with Aperitif on this - my intention is to give them an opportunity for points.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Sep 2009)

Ask Claudine to 'engage' him perhaps..? Invite him to view the anticipation that has been building for the past week since we last joined together...previous rides? Invite Borissimo to ride with us this time?


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Sep 2009)

they undertook to sell Gatwick as a destination. Hence the bit about the franchisees.......

just received message from my DA sec. Dating it 9/11 may not be good.


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Sep 2009)

The lovely Mrs. Hall can't manage a full ride - she needs her sleep. However she could manage half a ride, and then toddle the few miles home from Gatwick. 

I'd then have an empty chair on the tandem.

Do you think Mark Turner would like a go?


----------



## clivedb (12 Sep 2009)

*Gatwick*

Simon

I'm sorry that you're having to undertake this tedious task which seems to be a mixture of feather-smoothing and veiled threats. I do agree with those who have suggested that it might be better to get more quickly to the point - especially the threats perhaps?

So I have taken the liberty of trying to do that on the attached - it may not work for you, but it might help. Please discard or use as you see fit. The transition from the main points in the opening paras into the detail is a little bumpy but in effect the letter is now in two sections.


----------



## Tim Hall (12 Sep 2009)

Do we want to keep the "we'll go elsewhere" bit, present in both the original and clivedb's version. Surely this gives BAA an easy get out clause.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2009)

Tim Hall said:


> Do we want to keep the "we'll go elsewhere" bit, present in both the original and clivedb's version. Surely this gives BAA an easy get out clause.


I debated that, and, on reflection, think you're right.


----------



## peanut (12 Sep 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> _I'm going to erase this post tomorrow evening, but, in the mean time, I'd appreciate your thoughts...........the formatting is went a bit suss when I pasted it in here, but you get the drift........_



have you erased the link already ? only just seen this thread. Now I'm intrigued ?


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2009)

clivedb said:


> Simon
> 
> I'm sorry that you're having to undertake this tedious task which seems to be a mixture of feather-smoothing and veiled threats. I do agree with those who have suggested that it might be better to get more quickly to the point - especially the threats perhaps?
> 
> So I have taken the liberty of trying to do that on the attached - it may not work for you, but it might help. Please discard or use as you see fit. The transition from the main points in the opening paras into the detail is a little bumpy but in effect the letter is now in two sections.


a fine thought. Your second half could be turned in to a kind of appendix, with bullet points.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2009)

peanut said:


> have you erased the link already ? only just seen this thread. Now I'm intrigued ?


Sorry, yes. It's served its puropose.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Sep 2009)

Tim 'on the ball' Hall, says it all...don't offer opportunity. It will Costa lot in relations and we will be no Nero a solution...


----------



## MacB (12 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Tim 'on the ball' Hall, says it all...don't offer opportunity. It will Costa lot in relations and we will be no Nero a solution...



did you catch too much sun today?


----------



## peanut (13 Sep 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Sorry, yes. It's served its puropose.



what an utterly pointless thread to post in the general forum  By removing the subject of the post no-one, save those few directly in- the- know can contribute or know what it is about ? 

Surely it would be sensible to PM those few members that are allowed to be privvy to the debate so that the rest of us are not pointedly excluded


----------



## Aperitif (13 Sep 2009)

...peanut, please stop being disgruntled. Have some fun.
And, to answer your direct question, the letter proposed has elicited serious thoughtful response from those with direct experience along with the usual rubbish from me - something which I would not think of as an appropriate for a general PM query (perhaps)

Why write 80+ PMs anyway?


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> ...peanut, please stop being disgruntled. Have some fun. (*Quite so)*
> And, to answer your direct question, the letter proposed has elicited serious thoughtful response from those with direct experience along with the usual *rubbish* from me - something which I would not think of as an appropriate for a general PM query (perhaps)
> 
> Why write 80+ PMs anyway?



Rubbish? Don't exaggerate, Ape, it wasn't that good!


----------



## Tim Hall (13 Sep 2009)

Anyway, clivedb's attachment has much the same information, just edited for ease of reading.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Sep 2009)

rich p said:


> Rubbish? Don't exaggerate, Ape, it wasn't that good!




'Trash' maybe a trendier word rich!  Haven't seen you for a while - must have a coffee together at Gatwick soon...


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> 'Trash' maybe a trendier word rich!  Haven't seen you for a while - must have a coffee together at Gatwick soon...



Yes, I must get out more!

I'm going to be in the Strines area next weekend but that'll be a bit premature unfortunately!


----------



## Aperitif (14 Sep 2009)

rich p said:


> Yes, I must get out more!
> 
> I'm going to be in the Strines area next weekend but that'll be a bit premature unfortunately!




...I'll resist. 
There's a ladyblower up there somewhere too - watch out.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Nov 2009)

I've now got Martlet's sponsorship forms which I can send on to anybody that wants them - fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk as ever.

I've had my first two Martlet's riders get in touch - well, one family and one single rider. And I'll be doing Dr. Bike sessions in Hove on the mornings of the 5th and 12th December and one evening one midweek if anybody's interested.


----------



## clivedb (10 Nov 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I've now got Martlet's sponsorship forms which I can send on to anybody that wants them - fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk as ever.
> 
> I've had my first two Martlet's riders get in touch - well, one family and one single rider. And I'll be doing Dr. Bike sessions in Hove on the mornings of the 5th and 12th December and one evening one midweek if anybody's interested.




Isn't this more relevant to the 2010 FNRttC folder?


----------



## theclaud (10 Nov 2009)

clivedb said:


> Isn't this more relevant to the 2010 FNRttC folder?



Clive's having a Noodley moment!


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Dec 2009)

http://www.realbrighton.com/company/319/listings 
http://www.themartlets.org.uk/download/files/Diary_of_Events_oct09.pdf
http://www.themartlets.org.uk/martlets_events/news_detail.php?ID=5608

they really are very organised. They've got 500 active volunteers, the most amazing second hand furniture and clothing operation, with five shops in and around Brighton. I'm hoping they'll take over the CTC


----------



## Aperitif (7 Dec 2009)

How did it go Doctor?


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jan 2010)

fine - I really concentrated on building confidence and suggesting (cheap) improvements. And moving brake blocks away from tyres.






what do you think?


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jan 2010)

Touch of the Milton Glasers there, with perhaps a bit of Jim Phillips for good measure, coupled with French 20s mystery and robust sihlouette. Not constructivist, more a case of CTC-er not used to riding with a titfer as protection..
Crappy typeface - you got the job!


----------



## Origamist (4 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Touch of the Milton Glasers there, with perhaps a bit of Jim Phillips for good measure, coupled with French 20s mystery and robust sihlouette. Not constructivist, more a case of CTC-er not used to riding with a titfer as protection..
> Crappy typeface - you got the job!



I think you'd prefer this: 




http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4051/4244306765_dc920d6db7_o.jpg


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Crappy typeface - you got the job!


I was under the influence of the original - this is a bit better





and, then again, there's this...(needs more than the five minutes I spent on it...


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jan 2010)

Origamist said:


> I think you'd prefer this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HNY Matt - this one exists for Lushketeers don't forget...






Drank a bottle once...it's banned in Alabama apparently...they thought the toestraps were dodgy.


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Jan 2010)

Going back to Page 1, now that BAA have sold off Gatwick, does the new management have a more enlightened attitude to nocturnal cyclists?


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Jan 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> Going back to Page 1, now that BAA have sold off Gatwick, does the new management have a more enlightened attitude to nocturnal cyclists?


ah-ha! I now know rather more than I knew before. Apparently there is a cycling 'terror' group called No Borders. Actually they're a group that has protested against immigration detention centres, but they did use bikes to disrupt Gatwick. So, when I wrote to the dreadful Amanda Vango she decided that we must be related - despite their not having noticed us being there for the previous four years....

My source, who works at the Detention Centre did offer to intercede on our behalf, but I think the chances are limited. I did think of writing to the new owners - but, to be honest, I don't think we need them as long as the Cabin welcomes us. If the ride exceeds 60 in number Gatwick doesn't work anyway - just getting in and out adds 20 minutes to the journey, let alone the ridiculous queue for Slowa Coffee. We're far better off using the Scout Hut.


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 Jan 2010)

Tsk tsk - saboteur cyclists.

In fact thinking about it, I had gone wandering around Gatwick with my bike at 3 am about a week after the airport was sold and no-one batted an eyelid. 

Anyway, as you say, the alternatives are better.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Jan 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> Tsk tsk - saboteur cyclists.
> 
> In fact thinking about it, I had gone wandering around Gatwick with my bike at 3 am about a week after the airport was sold and no-one batted an eyelid.
> 
> Anyway, as you say, the alternatives are better.



Yebbut. You were 'Flying' after all...doh, doh!  (Adam - I got a Ti P-X sshh!)


----------



## clivedb (12 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Adam - I got a Ti P-X sshh!



What's a Ti P-X?


----------



## Dan B (12 Jan 2010)

Origamist said:


> I think you'd prefer this:


Is that Charlotte?


----------



## Aperitif (12 Jan 2010)

clivedb said:


> What's a Ti P-X?



'Tippex' Clive - of course! HNY to you.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Jan 2010)

coruskate said:


> Is that Charlotte?




That's no penny farthing - she'll sou...


----------



## clivedb (12 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


> 'Tippex' Clive - of course! HNY to you.



This sort of Tippex, Martin?
http://www.planet-x-warehouse.co.uk/?page_id=1113

HNY, as in Hot Nude Yoga? And a Happy New Year to you!


----------



## iLB (12 Jan 2010)

clivedb said:


> What's a Ti P-X?



titanium planet x bicycle of course...


----------



## Aperitif (12 Jan 2010)

clivedb said:


> This sort of Tippex, Martin?
> http://www.planet-x-warehouse.co.uk/?page_id=1113
> 
> HNY, as in Hot Nude Yoga? And a Happy New Year to you!


10/10


----------



## iLB (12 Jan 2010)

what groupo have you gone for ape?


----------



## Aperitif (13 Jan 2010)

ilovebikes said:


> what groupo have you gone for ape?



The Who...
Shimano Ultegra/No Dura-Ace now 

(What's cycling anyway...as the snow tumbles down - again )


----------



## redjedi (13 Jan 2010)

I hope you've just ordered the frame from PX. They don't do Campag and I don't want you turning to the dark side!


----------



## mike e (13 Jan 2010)

Campag...

Shimano...

SRAM...

Fixed of course...


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


> (Adam - I got a Ti P-X sshh!)



Well done!!

Perhaps we should organise a titanium only ride. I'll leave it to you, to think up a catchy punning title.......


----------



## ttcycle (16 Jan 2010)

Clash of the Titans...oh dear oh dear...what was that Teef did you say Shimano?


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jan 2010)

"Ti's Out (for the boys)" springs to mind...
The mention of Shimayno / Shimarno brings to mind that odd song about calling the whole thing off...


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jan 2010)

"Ti's Out (for the boys)" springs to mind...
The mention of Shimayno / Shimarno brings to mind that odd song about calling the whole thing off...


----------



## Tim Hall (17 Jan 2010)

Mrs. Hall went through a phase of pronouncing Shimano on the manner of Vic Reeves' "ERANU" on "Shooting Stars". She _is_ a worry.


----------



## Tim Hall (17 Jan 2010)

Mrs. Hall went through a phase of pronouncing Shimano on the manner of Vic Reeves' "ERANU" on "Shooting Stars". She _is_ a worry.


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


> "Ti's Out (for the boys)" springs to mind...
> The mention of Shimayno / Shimarno brings to mind that odd song about calling the whole thing off...


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


> "Ti's Out (for the boys)" springs to mind...
> The mention of Shimayno / Shimarno brings to mind that odd song about calling the whole thing off...


----------

